# Air sealing aluminum windows for winter.



## NotYerUncleBob2 (Dec 29, 2017)

I don't think that's where the leak is.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

That is vinyl siding and needs to move around so do not caulk it. Get silicone out of the head, it is used in bathrooms and maybe kitchen. But seldom used any where else. there are specific caulks for different jobs.


Sealing the outside of the window would be done behind the siding before the siding when on.


----------



## Tnguy (May 7, 2015)

Silicone caulk is flexible so I thought it would not be a problem there. 

Any other suggestions for sealing the sides of the windows in this case?

By the way, I see silicone being used and recommended on exterior all the time since it is waterproof and weather proof, to patch holes coming into the siding where cables come through for example. Or seal around garden spigots, AC registers, etc.. A lot more than just bathrooms and kitchen. Just saying.

Any suggestions on sealing this would be appreciated guys.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Tnguy, 
"I have vinyl siding and I am not sure if it would make any difference to seal the gap between the siding and the window." Air has many paths to get behind vinyl siding. If the window to house is not sealed that would need to be done with some siding removed or peeled back. But I'm not sure that is the problem.

Where are you feeling the air leak?

How are the windows trimmed on the inside, picture?

Bud


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I've suggested this to more than one person. It is non-staining and easily removed in the spring. The stands can be used as single, doubles triples. Use it on the inside where the cold air is entering.


https://www.lowes.com/pd/M-D-90-ft-Gray-Caulk-Cord-Rubber-Window-Weatherstrip/1096101


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

When nothing else works.






https://www.amazon.ca/3M-2141W-6-In...ocphy=9001484&hvtargid=pla-315946802308&psc=1


----------



## Tnguy (May 7, 2015)

Ok guys, I did one window the way you suggested. 

I bought a pack of mortar caulk (rope caulk) and stuffed it at the more leaky parts and then did the shrink wrap. 

The way my window is set up makes it so that I can only stick the double sided tape to the aluminum frame. I had to use rope caulk to seal the bottom of the window since I wasn't able to tape all the way to seal the bottom with the shrink wrap. There is an aluminum lip at the bottom that the tape wont stick well to. So I had to compromise and use rope caulk to seal the bottom unfortunately. 

I am concerned though because there is a lot of condensation forming on top of the plastic right on top of the tape and I think the tape will fail prematurely due to being cold and having water sit on top of the plastic. It is all around the window frame. This windows are a leaky mess for sure, but replacing them costs around 6k so that is impossible to do right now. 

Not sure what to do about the condensation building up. If you have any suggestions please let me know. thanks


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

May not sound right but I have seen people install the heat shrink plastic on the outside. Can't see for sure on your pictures but if you get a continuous surface that you can seal to it might be better.

Bud


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Condensation is all about moisture in the house. The film is the temp of outside and the air that comes in contact can not support the moisture. A towel on the sill to soak up the water will help catch it.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Bud9051 said:


> May not sound right but I have seen people install the heat shrink plastic on the outside. Can't see for sure on your pictures but if you get a continuous surface that you can seal to it might be better.
> 
> Bud


By outside. did you mean the surface of the wall inside the house?


----------



## Tnguy (May 7, 2015)

Bud9051 said:


> May not sound right but I have seen people install the heat shrink plastic on the outside. Can't see for sure on your pictures but if you get a continuous surface that you can seal to it might be better.
> 
> Bud


I see what you are saying. There is a vinyl "frame" around the aluminum window (see picture) that could hold the tape continuously, but I would have to seal where the window meets the vinyl siding to seal that too as I was trying to do on my first post? I wonder how the double sided tape would hold up or if I would have to get an exterior tape. 



Nealtw said:


> Condensation is all about moisture in the house. The film is the temp of outside and the air that comes in contact can not support the moisture. A towel on the sill to soak up the water will help catch it.


Yes, I have towels at the bottom on all my windows since we just finished paining the whole house and the last thing I want is to ruin the paint with standing water on the white wood frame. Although it is semi gloss, but still. 

Is there anything I could do to get the condensation build up reduced? Maybe buying space humidifiers? Or other way?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Tnguy said:


> I see what you are saying. There is a vinyl "frame" around the aluminum window (see first picture) that could hold the tape continuously, but I would have to seal where the window meets the vinyl siding to seal that too as I was trying to do on my first post? I wonder how the double sided tape would hold up or if I would have to get an exterior tape.
> 
> 
> Yes, I have towels at the bottom on all my windows since we just finished paining the whole house and the last thing I want is to ruin the paint with standing water on the white wood frame. Although it is semi gloss, but still.
> ...


 A bigger gap between the plastic and the window leave the air between at closer to an average between warm and cold and gives you a better chance but I understand the paint issue. 
I don't know how it would stand up out side but I would just go the aluminum if you try that. 


Lowering the humidity would help but you would have get it really low to stop all condensation.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

If you have any moisture issues or a dirt floor in a crawlspace or basement that can be a major source of inside humidity. Pick up an inexpensive RH meter to get an idea as to how much you have. There are steps you can take before you buy the dehumidifier.

Bud


----------



## Tnguy (May 7, 2015)

Bud9051 said:


> If you have any moisture issues or a dirt floor in a crawlspace or basement that can be a major source of inside humidity. Pick up an inexpensive RH meter to get an idea as to how much you have. There are steps you can take before you buy the dehumidifier.
> 
> Bud


Ok, I will buy a HR meter and will let you guys know. 
I do have a crawlspace with just a vapor barrier under the house where the air handler is located. All duct work is in this space and heat pump behind the garage. 

If we have drier skin and sometimes eyes feel dry, wouldn't that be a sign that we have low humidity levels in the house? 

thanks


----------



## Tnguy (May 7, 2015)

Bud9051 said:


> If you have any moisture issues or a dirt floor in a crawlspace or basement that can be a major source of inside humidity. Pick up an inexpensive RH meter to get an idea as to how much you have. There are steps you can take before you buy the dehumidifier.
> 
> Bud


Hey Bud, 

I bought the RH meter and I have 42%

Apparently the lower the outside temp the lower the RH I need to keep inside?

The thing is I am not doing anything in particular and have 42%. 

I was thinking about buying a humidifyer to increase the humidity below 50% to try and make the space feel warmer. I have read that higher humidity in winter will help with comfort. The house is kept at 72 degrees inside constantly and I still feel cold. I do not want to increase the condensation on the windows though, so I don't know what your recommendation would be. 

Any insight appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

The window temperature needs to be increased and that's done from the exterior. Storm windows and doors came to being a long time ago for this reason.


Take a temperature reading of the window pane and aluminum frame on the inside and compare to dew point temperature. According to Temperature, Relative Humidity and Dew Point calculators, with the room temperature of 72°F and a RH of 42% the glass and aluminum surface temperature will need to be above 47° to prevent condensation.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

42% RH is not a bad number, but aluminum windows are very difficult to warm up. 

I see a screen on the lower portion of that window. Try another window and remove and cover the screen with the plastic film then reinstall. That puts the extra layer on the outside to help warm the inside. Then compare it to the one you currently have the plastic on. If still condensation, do both inside and screen.

Is there a storm window available to replace that screen?

Bud


----------

